# eVic-VTC Mini V5.04



## Nailedit77 (6/9/16)

What’s new in Version 5.04?
Preheat Function Available
We listened to our fans about adding the preheat into our existing firmware upgradeable devices. And now, the preheat function is available. This is especially an essential when using an RDA, RTA, ceramic heads and so on.







Simply long press the fire button and “+” regulate button simultaneously to enter into the regulation interface. Then press the “+” button 2 times to enter into Preheat Setting Menu1. Press the fire button to switch between preheat power and preheat duration. Press “+” or “-” buttons to regulate. Long press the fire button to confirm.
1: When you enter into the preheat menu, press the “-” button first then to regulate the preheat power and duration.

Simplified New Interface
We redesigned the user interface based on the creatives by our fans. It is simple and clear with all the essential elements on display.





Previous updates
Game Mode
We added the new Game Mode on Version 3.03 in order to bring more fun to you.
Simply press the fire button and right regulatory button simultaneously to enter into the menu regulation interface1. Then press the right regulatory button again to enter into the Game Mode menu2 directly. Choose Easy, Normal or Hard level and press the fire button to start the game. Press the fire button and right regulatory button simultaneously to exit.




Custom Logo
Users can upload custom logos onto your eVic-VTC Mini. The logo should be single color bmp. picture with limited 64*40 pixel.

WHOOP WHOOP, pre heat function

http://www.joyetech.com/mvr-software/?sid=155

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/9/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (6/9/16)

Woot!! Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (6/9/16)

Eek! That new screen layout...just no...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/9/16)

Yay for pre heat, but wtf is going on with that display, ridiculous.
Looks like a kiddies bassic mobile phone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/16)

The pre-heat sounds great but I will be passing on this upgrade, the display layout is horrible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/9/16)

Screen layout actually looks nice once u loaded onto mod


----------



## Huffapuff (6/9/16)

I find the display a little clumsy but I like it simply because it's different to the standard lines of info you find on every mod. I would like to be able to reverse the black and white of the small circles so that they'd match the big circle. If that makes sense 

But the pre-heat makes it worth while. Long live firmware upgrades!


----------



## Tazman7 (6/9/16)

Big noob here but how would one get this update?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (6/9/16)

Tazman7 said:


> Big noob here but how would one get this update?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to the Joyetech website mentioned in the OP and click on the "latest version" download link on the top left.

Open up the zip file and run the update software with your mod plugged in via USB.

Click update or something to that effect and select the firmware version (should be your only option). Click update again and you're done. Takes about half a second

Reactions: Like 3


----------

